# Socialising in Fuengirola



## MLG (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello there,
We have recently relocated to the Fuengirola area from Egypt.
I work from home and have found it difficult to find any social events at which to meet other expats living locally. Are there any groups or regular events here that are worth going along to?
If not, are any other local residents in this area interesting in getting together, something like a casual evening in a tapas bar, to meet new people?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are a few of us that live not too far away from Fuengirola, maybe we should get together??

That said, I go to "Iceland" (the supermarket) every now and again and usually get chatting to people in the bar a few doors away. There are a lot of expats up there

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

There are plenty of business-2-business networking events but unfortunately they tend to be our way so if you don´t mind a drive let me know and I´ll mail you some details when they happen. Also look out for Quiz Nights, they have great networking potential (so we´ve just found out!)


----------



## MLG (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies....I would be interested in both B2B and also pure social events..driving down to Marbella way wouldn't be a problem for a B2B event, so please do send me some info.

I walked all over town on Sunday scouring notice boards for the likes of quiz nights / live music but came across nothing..very odd..seems here people very much like to keep themselves maybe.

JoJo - I'd be up for organising a get together one evening if others are also interested?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I'm off to Iceland in a mo, so if you see me in there say hi and we can have a drink and a chat

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a look at Sur in English (free newspaper) as they do list clubs and societies that might be of interest to you. I think August is a quiet time as many people are entertaining family and friends or are on holiday... 
Language classes are another great way of meeting people. It might be worth asking at Fuengirola town hall when classes start next term?? I go to the lessons organised by Mijas town hall which are held at the Casa de Cultura in Las Lagunas, which is virtually in Fuengirola..
Just a couple of suggestions..


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Jo - what's the latest on when your coming back to the UK?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> Jo - what's the latest on when your coming back to the UK?


Still waiting for the removal company and my OH to firm up dates. Its actually more complicated than you'd think. Once our stuff is packed and gone, we then have to go too - so we have to catch a ferry thats not much more or less than two days after we've left! The ferries are all fully booked cos of the time of year and Brittany ferries (the only ones that take dogs) appear to have one of their ferries out of action. We're now looking at the channel tunnel, but OH feels the car should be serviced and spivved up a bit as thats a much longer journey - then theres the dogs tick and tape certificate that must be done between 24 and 48 hours before leaving the continent........

................. and then theres me, who doesnt want to go anyway :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Keep us updated on your progress - I'm not over until October so I'm pretty certain you'll be gone by then 




jojo said:


> Still waiting for the removal company and my OH to firm up dates. Its actually more complicated than you'd think. Once our stuff is packed and gone, we then have to go too - so we have to catch a ferry thats not much more or less than two days after we've left! The ferries are all fully booked cos of the time of year and Brittany ferries (the only ones that take dogs) appear to have one of their ferries out of action. We're now looking at the channel tunnel, but OH feels the car should be serviced and spivved up a bit as thats a much longer journey - then theres the dogs tick and tape certificate that must be done between 24 and 48 hours before leaving the continent........
> 
> ................. and then theres me, who doesnt want to go anyway :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxxx[/QUOTE


----------



## giritana (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Jo Jo,
I brought my German Shepherd ***** over to Asturias by ferry from Plymouth to Santander - sadly, she had to be put to sleep a year ago, after 4 years in Spain. I love that ferry, but wouldn't want to transport an animal on it again. The dogs and cats are kennelled in tiered cages, with the larger dogs at the bottom, the smaller dogs in the middle and the poor cats at the top - there's constant loud barking, especially as owners are popping in to the area to water, feed and exercise their pets - some of the shyer animals seemed totally freaked out! my dog was a toughie but I'd much preferred to have left her in her own dog cage in our car, where she'd have slept her way to Spain - of course, that wasn't an option, as passengers aren't allowed free access to the lower deck and parking area, for security and safety reasons! I'd want to drive via the tunnel when transporting any future pets. I appreciated the facility provided by the ferry company, as options for transporting pets are limited, but regretted forcing my dog to suffer 18 hours cooped up in a high decibel and stressful environment - I took her up to the 'exercise deck' whenever possible, but due to bad weather, we humans were forbidden, at times, from accessing the outside walkways. 

Good luck with planning your move,
Giritana


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/55355-calling-alhaurins.html

Fuengirola isnt far is it!!!! So join us

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

lynn said:


> Have a look at Sur in English (free newspaper) as they do list clubs and societies that might be of interest to you. I think August is a quiet time as many people are entertaining family and friends or are on holiday...
> Language classes are another great way of meeting people. It might be worth asking at Fuengirola town hall when classes start next term?? I go to the lessons organised by Mijas town hall which are held at the Casa de Cultura in Las Lagunas, which is virtually in Fuengirola..
> Just a couple of suggestions..


That is a good suggeston, Lynn. Language classes are also held in Fuengirola Casa de Cultura. They usually start mid September or October. To register, go to reception and ask for Spanish classes, they will give you a ticket and then you go back again to register on the day. I cant remeember but I think it might be closed in August, so you might have to wait till 1st September. 
If you get an empadronamiento from the Town Hall, you can also get a discount on the classes, which are fairly cheap anyway.

I am surprised you cant find any places with quiz nights or live music here - I am always seeing signs for one or both of those. Of course, i cant remember where though . Los Boliches probably. But Pogs irish bar (in same street as Hotel Pyr) has live music at weekends.

BTW, am also happy to meet up for coffee or tapas or get-together.


----------

